# GT: Golden State Warriors @ Dallas Mavericks



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*







*
*Golden State Warriors [19-13] @ Dallas Mavericks [20-11]*
 | Wednesday, January 02 2008 | Dallas, Texas | American Airlines Center | 8:30 pm ET | 
| *TV*: Ch. 21, NBA TV | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3; KFLC-AM 1270 (Spanish) |


*Game Notes*

Playing on the road has not bothered the Golden State Warriors lately, but they are about to visit what may be the most unfriendly environment they will face all season. 

A very unpleasant atmosphere likely awaits the Warriors on Wednesday in their first trip back to Dallas since they stunned the Mavericks in the first round of the playoffs. 

"With what's gone on over the past year and a half between these teams, any time we meet it's going to be a big game," Dallas' Jerry Stackhouse said after his team won 120-115 at Golden State on Nov. 8. 

That was the first matchup between the teams since the Warriors upset the league-best Mavericks in six games, including a Game 1 victory in Dallas, to become the first No. 8 seed to win a best-of-seven playoff series. 

Baron Davis tormented the Mavericks throughout that series, averaging 25.0 points, 6.2 rebounds and 5.7 assists, and he nearly rallied the Warriors (19-13) to victory in the only meeting this season. He scored 15 of his season-high 37 points in the fourth quarter, but missed a potential game-tying 3-pointer in the final seconds. 

That defeat, which ended Golden State's five-game regular season win streak over Dallas (20-11), was part of an 0-6 start for the Warriors. They have not lost back-to-back games since, going 19-7 to climb to seventh in the Western Conference standings and within 1 1/2 games of the fourth-place Mavs. 

"We have more of a rivalry with San Antonio or Phoenix, but the way the Warriors have been playing, it can definitely turn into one," reigning MVP Dirk Nowitzki said after the Nov. 8 meeting. 

This is the eighth time playing on the road in the past 10 games for Golden State, which has won five of six away from home. The Warriors are looking to complete a perfect three-game road trip after impressive wins on back-to-back nights, beating Northwest Division-leading Denver 105-95 before defeating Houston 112-95 on Monday. 

Davis again came up big in the latest win, scoring or assisting on six of Golden State's first eight baskets of a fourth quarter in which his team outscored the Rockets 37-15. Davis finished with 23 points, seven assists and six rebounds. 

"Any time we're in the fourth quarter and we're trying to get some buckets, we'll just put the ball in Baron's hands and we start playing off him," said Stephen Jackson, who had 18 points. "That's been highly successful for us." 

Davis has averaged 26.8 points and 9.0 assists over the last five games. 

Nowitzki has not been as effective recently for Dallas, shooting 40 percent from the field and 4-of-14 from 3-point range in the last three games. The Mavericks lost two of those games, though they are coming off a 97-84 win over Atlanta on Saturday. 

Nowitzki surely would like to use Wednesday's game to break out of his minor slump after being highly criticized for his poor playoff series last season versus Golden State, shooting 38.3 percent and getting held to 19.7 points per game. 

Nowitzki had 22 points and 11 rebounds in the first meeting this season. 

He was 8-of-19 from the field for 22 points Saturday as the Mavericks shot below 44 percent and were held under 100 points for the third straight game. 

"We know we're a good shooting team," said Mavs guard Jason Terry. "Shooters keep shooting."



*Starting Lineups*





































*Devin Harris - Eddie Jones - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - Erick Dampier*

*vs.*





































*Baron Davis - Monta Ellis - Stephen Jackson - Al Harrington - Andris Biedrins*


*Injuries*
*Mavs:* None. 
*Warriors:* Austin Croshere is day-to-day, Troy Hudson is out. 











​


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I would be surprised if we win this game, very surprised.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

If we play the way we have been lately, we won't win... but it's the Warriors. We HAVE to win, because I don't like the Warriors. :tongue:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I always enjoy seeing Nellie and the Whoriors lose.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Will you go to the game ?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

May I request a logo change?










As for the game, I don't know yet. My wife is calling some of her relatives (the ones we forgot to get xmas presents for) to see if they are interested. If not, I'll be there to boo and to give them "the bird."

:biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Done.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Damnit... i need to spread some rep again.

:clap2:


----------



## Stack Jack (Jan 1, 2008)

edwardcyh said:


> May I request a logo change?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha man that was weak, you gotta think up somethin better than the "whoriors"

i can't wait for this game. Warriors have been playin good ball on the road. And their 19-5 with Jackson in the lineup, and the Warriors only lost by 5 the first time they met, without Jack in there.

its gonna be a good game.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Stack Jack said:


> haha man that was weak, you gotta think up somethin better than the "whoriors"
> 
> i can't wait for this game. Warriors have been playin good ball on the road. And their 19-5 with Jackson in the lineup, and the Warriors only lost by 5 the first time they met, without Jack in there.
> 
> its gonna be a good game.


Call that weak one more time, and you're getting more than the bird....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

lmao


----------



## Stack Jack (Jan 1, 2008)

edwardcyh said:


> Call that weak one more time, and you're getting more than the bird....


may i suggest a Mavericks logo change..

http://blogs.mysanantonio.com/weblogs/timewasters/Mavs Logo.jpg

to better suit dirks game..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Stack Jack said:


> may i suggest a Mavericks logo change..
> 
> http://blogs.mysanantonio.com/weblogs/timewasters/Mavs Logo.jpg
> 
> to better suit dirks game..


Uh you should have looked at the first post before posting that :cheers:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Warriors go even smaller, Pietrus starting instead of Biedrins, Harrington starting at the 5.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Too many damn jumpshots, just a matter of time when the Mavs cool off. 

What's up with the crowd today, are they scared ? It sounds like in a church ... sans people in it.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The defense has been good in the first quarter, but offensively I won't change my opinion. Too many jumpshots, too many threes, they need to take it to basket or the lead is going to melt.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Mavs are attacking the basket in the second quarter, could it be ?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Good idea to get back to the normal jumpshooting routine in the last minutes of the half, lead all the way down to eight. This team is driving me nuts once again. If you see that attacking the rim leads to easy points because the Warriors can't protect the basket why do you stop attacking ? It is beyond my logic.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

..............


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dirk, was that you protecting the basket and blocking two shots in a row ? :eek8:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Why is Dallas winning? It is not possible.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Why is Dallas winning? It is not possible.


They played some big D (finnaly protecting the basket) tonight, the Warriors missed a lot of easy shots though. The fourth quarter has been surprisingly good, more aggressiveness than usually. Most importantly Dirk is making shots, it's still the same old story, the team is on when Dirk is on.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I really like Bass' aggressiveness against these smaller teams. This looked like a different team in the 4th quarter.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

32-14 in the fourth quarter 

It was a team effort today, Dampier and Dirk protecting the basket, Bass brought energy and aggressiveness, Devin attacking the basket, good team defense because everyone bought into for most of the game. 

Can't say that I'm too happy, but some stretches, especially the fourth quarter was encouraging. Now if they could play 48 minutes with the same intensity, focus and determination ...


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

:lol:

Mavs beat the Warriors


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I really like Bass' aggressiveness against these smaller teams. This looked like a different team in the 4th quarter.


Yeah, he gives the team something they lack. The last few weeks it seemed like he bought into the standing around team philosophy, hopefully he can continue to be THE energizer of the bench again. Also, this was his second double-double of the season, the other one came in Oakland.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

He was kinda up there on that dunk late in the 4th.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

My boy came through!

Hop on the wagon if you ain't already on it! :biggrin:


----------

